# Ok you pier jocky's u 2 drumdum



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Over 40 yrs ago my uncle brought me to the planks In my early teens most of the time late summer with not much big going on , but later then my early 20s in the fall , my best memory was I was sleeping on the pier in his old sleeping bag with a bottle of rolling rock on my chest and I heard my drag run a bit and then the sound of music it starting running out I hobbled over in my sleeping bag grabbed the rod yanked set the hook fell down in the bag and the guys there helped me out of the bag and I proceeded to reel in a 10 lb grey trout 

The next yr life took over I got married had kids at it went several yrs 20 infact 
Before my dying mother told me I need to go back fishing with him before he passed also it was her dying 
wish 

No longer a planker and a surf fisher we did that for the next 10 yrs then he told me he can't handle the beach he wanted to do the planks one more time we scheduled the trip but he passed 2 months later , I didn't go that yr but last yr I went down to check it out ,, didn't fish met Drumdum great guy I watched and mingled didnt want to impede on the click because I had read there were some issues with new comers down at Jennets 
I didn't feel that there but I had no tackle so I just hung around and watched 

This i got a camper top setting it up for a place to nap and such at want to hit the planks at least once to live that memory in my uncles honor 
That leads to my question on picking a date the waters been warmer I have my daughter so I skip weekends 
I'm looking at that first weekend in November 
What do you guys think 

9


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Not really a planker, but that time of year on the banks can really be productive. My largest drum was caught the 1st week of November and it would not surprise me if the back to back world records were brought in around that time of year. Big hook, big bait and a nice hole and you just never know. Being with your daughter will be the icing on the cake


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

You come on down to Jennettes and dont listen to what anyone says about new comers. I make a 600 mile roundtrip to fish there regularly as in most every weekend from June to November and all the regular guys are nice and helpful as can be. 
Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I have to agree with 350, the guy's are helpful and frendley. He's got me hooked on the pier.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Probaly feels like 800 if you catch that 270 traffic lol 
Sometimes people blow that stuff out of proportion 
Of course thiers a click why wouldn't there be some of those guy been fishing together for yrs
At Avalon I just hung around watching and listening then I heard Tatettors name mentioned and I knew he was Drumdum's 
son so I waited for a free moment and went over and introduced myself ,, he was very friendly ,, I talked to a few more people also friendly asked some questions hung out for a hour or so and left ,,if I had my pier cart I would have joined in
Jennets was the pier my uncle wanted to fish for his last time ,, so I have to atleast fish it once in his honor with his Loomis and 525 
If I see something happening I might make the 15-18 we'll see 
Look forward to meeting you 2 

9


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

The key is to leave late on a Friday night like around 9pm. Puts me at the pier around 2am. Catch a few Zs in the truck then go get sit at the door and wait for them to open, talk to the guys, drink coffee etc. then i leave late Sunday like 6pm or so and get home around 11pm.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

On ripple now


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jennettes: it is POSSIBLE to catch a drum in Nov.. Although: S after Oct is the better option.. Clicks are on ALL PIERS,ANYONE can fit in if they WATCH and LEARN,and sounds like you have watched and learned.. Jennettes in drum season,especially this year because of the crappy conditions on the other piers (big swell,grass,throwing 10oz many times) makes a mixing of all the piers lumped together,Avalon,Rodanthe,Avon,even Nag Head pier.. Reason for this is: Jennettes is a concrete pier,has some areas to get out of the weather,and a fair amount of room on the end,and the regulars are stand up guys that welcome the other pier regulars,knowing Jennettes is probably the only pier that can be fished in these types of conditions.. (of course 2 or more were caught on the side of the pier last night haha) This year may have been the best to do the watch and learn things,because Jennettes regulars accepted ALL of these regulars of other piers with absolutely no problem!! If someone goes out there,attends their rod,understands you have to wait in line to cast,cast with the safety of others in mind,works with others and doesn't get too intimidated or frustrated in the order of things,it can be a great experience,especially if you catch a big drum in the process.. 

If an angler can cast or lob a bait out with the same sized sinker,watch said rod and make sure their stuff is in line with the other lines,making sure than when the other guy gets a fish on he allows that angler to go over or under with his fish,if your rod gets hooked up you follow your fish and go over and under to prevent tangles,the whole pier thing will be something your children will remember with smiles.. 

There is one more thing that will help if you don't already do this: Make sure you have a bead ABOVE your rig with a shockline knot that will stop the bead from sliding up the running line.. I saw this happen a few days ago,when an experienced fisherman that fishes the surf alone much of the time left the bead out.. You don't see this happen as much anymore,because most know what that bead is for.. If you get a fish on and your sinker hangs on the shock knot with no bead to prevent this,the sinker will stay suspended in the air above your fish and can grab lines as they go by with NO POSSIBLE CHANCE of untangling and can take out the whole end of anglers.. This can cause a REAL CLUSTER.. This is something that could be missed in the watch and learn process,but can be VERY IMPORTANT..


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

You are talking about the bead between your sinker slide and the knot to the barrel swivel correct Ken?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Bead goes above your sinker slide.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Jennettes: it is POSSIBLE to catch a drum in Nov.. Although: S after Oct is the better option.. Clicks are on ALL PIERS,ANYONE can fit in if they WATCH and LEARN,and sounds like you have watched and learned.. Jennettes in drum season,especially this year because of the crappy conditions on the other piers (big swell,grass,throwing 10oz many times) makes a mixing of all the piers lumped together,Avalon,Rodanthe,Avon,even Nag Head pier.. Reason for this is: Jennettes is a concrete pier,has some areas to get out of the weather,and a fair amount of room on the end,and the regulars are stand up guys that welcome the other pier regulars,knowing Jennettes is probably the only pier that can be fished in these types of conditions.. (of course 2 or more were caught on the side of the pier last night haha) This year may have been the best to do the watch and learn things,because Jennettes regulars accepted ALL of these regulars of other piers with absolutely no problem!! If someone goes out there,attends their rod,understands you have to wait in line to cast,cast with the safety of others in mind,works with others and doesn't get too intimidated or frustrated in the order of things,it can be a great experience,especially if you catch a big drum in the process..
> 
> If an angler can cast or lob a bait out with the same sized sinker,watch said rod and make sure their stuff is in line with the other lines,making sure than when the other guy gets a fish on he allows that angler to go over or under with his fish,if your rod gets hooked up you follow your fish and go over and under to prevent tangles,the whole pier thing will be something your children will remember with smiles..
> 
> There is one more thing that will help if you don't already do this: Make sure you have a bead ABOVE your rig with a shockline knot that will stop the bead from sliding up the running line.. I saw this happen a few days ago,when an experienced fisherman that fishes the surf alone much of the time left the bead out.. You don't see this happen as much anymore,because most know what that bead is for.. If you get a fish on and your sinker hangs on the shock knot with no bead to prevent this,the sinker will stay suspended in the air above your fish and can grab lines as they go by with NO POSSIBLE CHANCE of untangling and can take out the whole end of anglers.. This can cause a REAL CLUSTER.. This is something that could be missed in the watch and learn process,but can be VERY IMPORTANT..


Thanks Drumdum for the info I didn't see anything I would worry about everyone seemed friendly I understand when in Rome do as they do so ,,,, last yr when you guys were fishing at Avalon I waa talking to one of the guys and pointed out a rig that had the hook attached to the swivel with a ring no short leader he said some guys do that but he doesn't ,, I kinda liked that because I hate those short knots ,,!he also said he doesn't like circle hooks on the pier I can't remember what size I'm assuming 8-10
My reels have either suffix Tri 17 or BG 20 40-60 leader 4 -5 wraps around spool of saltist 30 or 525 mag , 12ft Rod , got pier cart cooler and chair so I think I'm set 

9


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry as to not hijack the thread....



drumrun said:


> Bead goes above your sinker slide.


So the sinker slide doesnt slide at all or slides a little or ?

Reason I ask, we were thinking about trying to go down in a few weeks for the seafood festival. Thought about hitting the pier since we wont be staying on the water. Typically, I like to use the short leader rigs (under 6") with penned weights from the surf. Are those pier acceptable or not so much?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

The sinker slide will slide until the bead above it hits your shock knot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

buckles said:


> Sorry as to not hijack the thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No,it does slide to the end of shockline,but bead prevents it from going over the shock and getting hung up on the knot and grabbing lines as your fish goes by with it.... If it is a pinned weight,you should have no problem with sinker sliding over the knot..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

9 rock said:


> Thanks Drumdum for the info I didn't see anything I would worry about everyone seemed friendly I understand when in Rome do as they do so ,,,, last yr when you guys were fishing at Avalon I waa talking to one of the guys and pointed out a rig that had the hook attached to the swivel with a ring no short leader he said some guys do that but he doesn't ,, I kinda liked that because I hate those short knots ,,!he also said he doesn't like circle hooks on the pier I can't remember what size I'm assuming 8-10
> My reels have either suffix Tri 17 or BG 20 40-60 leader 4 -5 wraps around spool of saltist 30 or 525 mag , 12ft Rod , got pier cart cooler and chair so I think I'm set
> 
> 9


 Sounds like Mike Hayes... He's more than caught his share of drum through the years,and yes,some do use that and it works well..


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

The bead above the slide so it won't slide over the leader knot and get hung up on it ,, ,, I like to hear more on this when I fish surf I use circle hooks I tie my main shock to 4 ft of 100 straight to the hook so if a drum takes it the sinker hits that knott and turns the hook and sets it ,, 
I hope to hear more on this also 

9


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

9 rock said:


> The bead above the slide so it won't slide over the leader knot and get hung up on it ,, ,, I like to hear more on this when I fish surf I use circle hooks I tie my main shock to 4 ft of 100 straight to the hook so if a drum takes it the sinker hits that knott and turns the hook and sets it ,,
> I hope to hear more on this also
> 
> 9


 I'm one of the folks that doesn't use circles for big drum.. Never had a need to,guthooked ONE drum over 40fl with a j in 40yrs of fishing for them! That said MANY like circles for it and have great success.. If using a circle,the sinker could very well aid in turning and setting a circle.. I just like setting a hook,has worked for me over the years,those that use circles with success,keep on catching I'm all for it..


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Last week I saw a "tourist" catch a "42" inch RED on a bottom rig with cut bait on it. He was using a "Wall Mart special" spinning rod at the time! Yep, No big buck heaver or special slider rig with a circle hook or properly placed "bead".
The looks on the faces of some of the Professional Drum fishermen was priceless..........


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I never thought I'd say this, but get in the car and head to Lynnhaven Pier in Va. Beach sooner rather than later. The place is typically a shallow-water spot and croaker pier, but for whatever reason the drum fishery there is crazy there this year. Like Kenny says, November is getting a little late.

And ncsharkman, I remember fishing the north beaches with Cdog several years ago. We couldn't buy a fish but these guys from NJ caught a drum pushing 50" on a bottom rig baited with frozen squid. I thought Clay was going to cry. You never know who is going to get lucky.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

9 rock said:


> The bead above the slide so it won't slide over the leader knot and get hung up on it ,, ,, I like to hear more on this when I fish surf I use circle hooks I tie my main shock to 4 ft of 100 straight to the hook so if a drum takes it the sinker hits that knot and turns the hook and sets it ,,
> I hope to hear more on this also
> 
> 9


Could someone please post a pic of these setups with the bead ?


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Could someone please post a pic of these setups with the bead ?











Here is my fish finder rig with a 9/0 octopus hook with a short 80lb leader to the swivel. Above the swivel, on the shock line, is a bead(do not need this bead, just use it to keep my snap swivel with weight from banging on my knot to the swivel with hook), then snap swivel with weight, and above that is another bead(need this bead to keep weight from getting hung on shock knot).


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Great . . . Got it, thanks !


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Raccoon eyes, I really like that rig! Is that on a short leader or is that your "shock" the slider/sinker is on?
P.S. That's a nice "snell", What test line is it?


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

ncsharkman said:


> Raccoon eyes, I really like that rig! Is that on a short leader or is that your "shock" the slider/sinker is on?
> P.S. That's a nice "snell", What test line is it?


Thanks! And above the hook and swivel is my shock line. This is what the beads, slider, and weight is on. I use 60lb shock but a lot of people use 50lb. Between the hook and swivel is 80lb and I also use 100lb..


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like I'm heading down wed or thur next week anyone know a cheap motel to stay a cott and a TV is all I need 

1


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Try the Dolphin Motel or the Tar Heal. 
May find a cheaper deal over in Manteo 10 mins away


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

9 rock said:


> Looks like I'm heading down wed or thur next week anyone know a cheap motel to stay a cott and a TV is all I need
> 
> 1


As follows: Owens, Sea Foam,Sand Spur, Tar Heel and Ebb Tide all should be under 75.00 per night... Walking Distance to Jennette's except Ebb Tide and within 8 miles of Avalon. Clean and decent places to stay. I have been a guest at all I've mentioned. Nothing Fancy most all rooms have microwaves and refrigerators in the rooms. Some have Internet and some don't. I tend to bring my own pillow ....YMMV.... 

Prices will drop again in two more weeks..after the seafood festival.

I'm Fishin, Not Entertaining


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

9rock if you decide to go south,check out link below my poster name..


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Not a pier jock but 4-5 wraps of the shock around the spool sounds short for pier fishing. Seem like you want 4-5 wraps plus the distance from tip to the water. 

Wrong?


----------



## Chumlyus (Apr 22, 2013)

The ebb tide is no longer.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Chumlyus said:


> The ebb tide is no longer.
> View attachment 16595


Sad to see those smaller mom and pop type of hotels on the outer banks going extinct.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone remember the Anchorage motel in nags head? I loved that place....busted out screens with the wind and sand blowing through the windows on a strong northeast blow. No heat....my brother and I stayed there one year in December and had to turn on the oven and leave the stove door open to keep from freezing half to death. Good times. Give me a funky, cheap hotel anytime. Those are trips that I remember the most....what we may or may not have caught that particular weekend is almost an afterthought.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> Not a pier jock but 4-5 wraps of the shock around the spool sounds short for pier fishing. Seem like you want 4-5 wraps plus the distance from tip to the water.
> 
> Wrong?


 Bernie,if you chafe on a piling,it's going to be on the lower 15' or so of line.. Many times I fish with just one wrap.. Main thing is you have a good shock knot to be able to put heat on that fish if it gets near the pilings.. Drum are a little easier to work with around the pilings,if I was livebaiting,you can bet I'd have more shock on there...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> Not a pier jock but 4-5 wraps of the shock around the spool sounds short for pier fishing. Seem like you want 4-5 wraps plus the distance from tip to the water.
> 
> Wrong?


 Bernie,if you chafe on a piling,it's going to be on the lower 15' or so of line.. Many times I fish with just one wrap.. Main thing is you have a good shock knot to be able to put heat on that fish if it gets near the pilings.. Drum are a little easier to work with around the pilings,if I was livebaiting,you can bet I'd have more shock on there...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ncdead said:


> Anyone remember the Anchorage motel in nags head? I loved that place....busted out screens with the wind and sand blowing through the windows on a strong northeast blow. No heat....my brother and I stayed there one year in December and had to turn on the oven and leave the stove door open to keep from freezing half to death. Good times. Give me a funky, cheap hotel anytime. Those are trips that I remember the most....what we may or may not have caught that particular weekend is almost an afterthought.


 Yeh, I remember the Anchorage! Do you remember the old "cabins" at the old Jeanette's pier back in the day? We used to stay in those for $10.00 a night when "sharkin" back in the 70's and 80's. they were really crude but after all nighter's shark fishing they were O.K. for some rest the next day. God how I miss those nights on the old wooden planks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Yeh, I remember the Anchorage! Do you remember the old "cabins" at the old Jeanette's pier back in the day? We used to stay in those for $10.00 a night when "sharkin" back in the 70's and 80's. they were really crude but after all nighter's shark fishing they were O.K. for some rest the next day. God how I miss those nights on the old wooden planks!


 Yes,I remember Jennettes well,caught some nice catches of kings off that pier back then.. Watched many a shark caught at night as well... Don't really miss the wooden planks though,actually wish they were all concrete...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok boys looks like this wed or thur 
Where is my best chance , Avalon , Jennets or Avon
Got my shell on cott in the back pier cart and surf stuff also loaded for a Bull 

1


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> The key is to leave late on a Friday night like around 9pm. Puts me at the pier around 2am. Catch a few Zs in the truck then go get sit at the door and wait for them to open, talk to the guys, drink coffee etc. then i leave late Sunday like 6pm or so and get home around 11pm.


That's pretty hardcore. I'm impressed. I live in Frederick not too far from you and thought about it many a time. I'll have to give her a try and see how my body handles it. Lol.


----------

